# My first gun



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Its been a long time since I have been able to find the time to post on here and after some poking around I see not much has changed, which I am happy to see.

One of my previous post was for advice on getting my LTC in newton, and thanks to the advice I received I succeed. So I thought it was only right to thank those who helped and share with you the decision I made for my first firearm.

After much deliberation and a lengthy google mission I picked the Smith and Wesson 469. Double action and shoots like a dream. I have put over 500 rounds through her and have yet to have a problem. So again thanks for your advice guys.








I have my eyes set on the P220 as my next purchase.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am sorry you wasted your money on a 2nd generation Smith 469. My first Auto was a 3rd gen. 6906 which i found to be a horendous toilet. New S&W guns a very good. Sig 220 was one of my favorite guns. Sell that 469 if you can find someone who is actually interested in buying it.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Let me guess? It wasn't too pricey?


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't think I could part with this one. Its not the most powerful gun but im still trying to work on honing in my skills and this gun has so far been good to me. I know i could have gotten a much better weapon, but I figured I wouldn't break the bank on my first hand gun.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

lol you pegged it


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> have my eyes set on the P220 as my next purchase.


Belay that! Get an M&P .45 instead.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

After the sketchy range in North Attleboro had that incident I stopped going there and have found MFS in Holliston and the guys there are nice and seam to be full of information so im hoping to toy around with a few of there guns and see if the p220 is the next buy for me or if I want to try for something ells.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I have never fired the M&P .45 but I will definitely add it to my to do list.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I bought the 6906 back in 1991 for 300 used. Thought I got a deal of a life time. I figured out why it was so cheap. Fucking POS


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

when I researched the 469 I found that it was formerly used by the FBI and a few other law enforcement agencies in the 80s I figured the only was that would be excepted is if the gun was reliable and sturdy.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The 3rd Gen single stack 3913 are pretty nice, especially if you can find the 3913 ladysmith or 3913NL

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

2nd generation S&W autos are good paperweights. That's about all they're good for.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> when I researched the 469 I found that it was formerly used by the FBI and a few other law enforcement agencies in the 80s I figured the only was that would be excepted is if the gun was reliable and sturdy.


FBI like any other government agency, tends to go with the lowest bidder. At the time, Smith was probably it.

FBI got S&W 10mm at one point. That didn't work out too well. If you want to know what works, look at what most Of the US police departments use. For most part, it's Sig, Glock, and now M&P. You have to pay for quality and reliability. That is why good weapons are still sold used for higher dollar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hush said:


> The 3rd Gen single stack 3913 are pretty nice, especially if you can find the 3913 ladysmith or 3913NL
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


No thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

263FPD said:


> For most part, it's Sig, Glock, and now M&P.


With the M&P being a blatant rip-off of the Glock, and S&W's first attempted Glock forgery (Sigma) was a flop.

I guess you could say that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I have yet to fire any of the M&P's but I will change that soon. MFS doesn't have the biggest selection so if they don't have any I will have to find another way to try the M&P out.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

How are the pre-ban glocks? Im not LE so I have a limited selection to choose from.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I have my Kahr P45. Now there's a Glock ripoff. Albeit a very good quality one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

My next flavor is .45, many many people on here will speak favorably to that caliber. I understand your wanting to start modest and work your way up, but consider the Glock or the M&P for your next purchase.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a few Glocks, a couple of Sigs, and wouldn't mind getting an M&P. Neither the Glocks nor the Sigs have ever, ever failed. Always use good quality ammo. I have fired the M&P .45 and did well with it. They all have different triggers so try them all and see what you like. When you have the basics down well you can shoot anything well. Happy buying.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Having been shooting handguns actively since 1976, carrying on and off the badge since 1983, and an MPTC firearms instructor since 2005, I can only offer the following advice;
S&W and Ruger for revolvers. SIG, Colt, Smith M&P, and reluctantly any gen Glock (if you wanna be a Goober)


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

That took longer than I thought.


----------



## Oscar8 (Oct 28, 2007)

At work we carry a Sig P226 .357 and I love it however its a very large and heavy gun. I have a Glock 19 and a 23 at home. I don't have a single bad thing to say about either of the Glocks! I have been looking into the Glock 32 .357, its the same size as my 19!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Have an S/W 3914 as my backup/ admin gun. Had it for 12 years and love it, never had a problem. Smooth pull, and more accurate than my 226 (possibly operator issue). 263 have you had a rust problem with the kahr? We had a recall on the 9mm version. Guys wearing it inside the pants had a lot of rust issues from body sweat.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Glock 21 is pretty much a perfect gun imo. If you don't mind lugging it around, it's worth the purchase.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BxDetSgt said:


> Have an S/W 3914 as my backup/ admin gun. Had it for 12 years and love it, never had a problem. Smooth pull, and more accurate than my 226 (possibly operator issue). *263 have you had a rust problem with the kahr? We had a recall on the 9mm version. Guys wearing it inside the pants had a lot of rust issues from body sweat*.


No issues at all. The inside the pants holster is the only way i carry mine. The holster has leather back that extends past the whole gun, completely shielding it from my skin. Not a speck of rust on mine.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Perfect gun? GLOCK. Boom! Thread over (and not because I'm right rofl)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

Q5-TPR said:


> My first brand new gun I bought was the Ruger P-85, now that was truly a hunk of shit!


My academy class was about 70% revolvers, 30% autos, and some of the recruits with autos had P-85's, and they truly were POS. Just about every time we fired on the range, there would be a cease-fire called because one of the Rugers had a stoppage. The instructors finally completely soaked them in Break-Free (to the point they were dripping onto the recruit's hands), and they still jammed.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Ruger P-85

Quite possibly the biggest POS ever made. Ugly, heavy, and unreliable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

My first and only gun I personally own, is the M&P 9mm. I love it and will never get rid of it. Def looking to get something new in a larger caliber, though.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

The two I keep seeing written with favor seam to be the M&P's and the Glock's so I will definitely take a little more time testing those brands when the time comes to upgrade. and I seeing as I am still interested in LE I will make sure to get a .45 so I have experience with the same caliber I would be most likely to carry.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> The two I keep seeing written with favor seam to be the M&P's and the Glock's so I will definitely take a little more time testing those brands when the time comes to upgrade. and I seeing as I am still interested in LE I will make sure to get a .45 so I have experience with the same caliber I would be most likely to carry.


I have a 9mm M&P as well because it's the most affordable option for me when it comes to practice. 124 grain +P Gold Dots aren't anything to shrug at either.

Marksmanship and fundamentals will be the same for practice whether it's a 9mm, .40, or .45. A .45 does you no good if you can't afford to take it to the range. Under stress you will sink to half the level of your practice - _*not*_ half the level of your training.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

I love my m&p9! Great for a beginner... No bells or whistles and cheap to shoot. Anyone have the bodyguard 380? Feelings on it good or bad??


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Auxofficer said:


> I love my m&p9! Great for a beginner... No bells or whistles and cheap to shoot. Anyone have the bodyguard 380? Feelings on it good or bad??


If you want something smaller than a 9mm, get a .38 Special...not a 9mm short.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

frank said:


> If you want something smaller than a 9mm, get a .38 Special...not a 9mm short.


I took the same advice for a carry gun.

My Smith 637 in .38 Special.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> some of the recruits with autos had* P-85's*, and they truly were POS. Just about every time we fired on the range, there would be a cease-fire called because one of the Rugers had a stoppage. The instructors finally completely soaked them in Break-Free (to the point they were dripping onto the recruit's hands), and they still jammed.


Q5 TRP said:
_"My first brand new gun I bought was the *Ruger P-85*, now that was truly a hunk of shit!"_
_263FPD said;_
_"*Ruger P-85* Quite possibly the biggest POS ever made. Ugly, heavy, and unreliable"_

I have to say The P-85 was probably a bigger POS than the first generation S&W Sigma!
Glad to see so many agree with me about that clunker! The M&P in any caliber is a decent value. I went to the armorers course back in March and came away impressed.


----------

